# URPad.net / RootLevelTech - headed for recycling?



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

I read tons of post-mortems for fails in the industry.  Emails, blog posts, random things people send my way.

URPad.net's recent IPMI accused hack was ugly.

What's uglier is the company-speak about the company in general.

This is taken from: https://urpad.net/blog/update-events/



> "Keep in mind that *we operate our hosting at barely a break even* to provide you all with the services you want.
> 
> *Our parent company has been floating us financially for some time now.* They will continue to support us through this issue as well. We are not going anywhere anytime soon. We will do our best to make things right again for all of you that suffered any downtime.
> 
> *URPad is not in existence to turn a profit*. It is here to build a community.


Barely break even... referring to the same company/people as being something else... claiming this social benevolence thing.

Has RootLevel filed for non-profit status?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 26, 2014)

Yikes.

After RLT acquired URPad I was really hoping to see it grow and genuinely wished for the best. I know that it _was_ profitable at one point because I used to work for the company when it was owned by Miller. I think killing all the location options that made it somewhat unique was a major blow to the brand, I mean, there was 11 location options that were merged into 3 locations, two of which are already pretty saturated. Combine that with lack of promotion and community involvement and this recent fiasco... doesn't look good.

Truthfully, I'm not 100% sure how large the other Root Level Tech brands are or what the actual money maker is for them but ideally would be nice to seem them salvage URPad. I'm not going to pretend it was the best host in the world but you got a pretty good bang for the buck with them and it was a good budget provider that wasn't operating in all the same run of the mill locations as all the other players in the game.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Be it the record, I've probably said it elsewhere, but URPad consolidating locations was a horrible idea.

I appreciated cutting CC's checks off.  But the foreign and non CC locations, were bad to discontinue unless the nodes were empty and/or unprofitable and not able to be monetized.

URPad's visibility has been none since Miller stopped promo'ing URPad and later RootLevel.  In this industry, that's essentially the sign of death, unless you have some other methods for sales (or you own other companies that subsidize things). Most people do not have other sales means.

I study language, heck I even throw stuff in my custom built language tools at times to make sense of what people really are saying.  That blog post   Sad.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 26, 2014)

GVH Tactics?

Amazon has made 0 profit over the years virtually. Check out: http://www.ibtimes.com/amazon-nearly-20-years-business-it-still-doesnt-make-money-investors-dont-seem-care-1513368

It just means as a company it isn't making profit. Most companies do that. They always report a loss - whether that's to make people feel like they are doing charity and not here to rip people off, to take advantage of tax or whatever it is.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 26, 2014)

There's a pretty big difference between carefully playing your finances in order to intentionally claim a loss - and barely being able to put bread on the table.


----------

